# DW Review - Slick Monkey Blue Lagoon Glass Cleaner



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at Slick Monkey for sending the Blue Lagoon glass cleaner on to review.

Being completely honest I was not familiar with Slick Monkey prior to this review so I was interested to see the products they have to offer.

This will be a shorter than normal review, as there's only so many pictures you can take of cleaning glass.

*The Product: *










The glass cleaner arrived well packed, and has a really nice sent to it for a glass cleaner. Slick Monkey call the scent ocean mist and I would say it's not far off. It smells really fresh!

*Slick Monkey Say:*
"Slick monkey blue lagoon glass cleaner will remove Grease and grime on your glass and evaporate quickly without leaving streaks. It is also iDrive and LCD screen safe.
Light blue in colour and leave a lovely fresh ocean mist scent."

*The Method:*

There was a lack of instructions on the bottle. This may be due to it being a sample size, or they assume that most people know how to clean glass.

For this review I used my Waffle-weave cloth (which I use for any liquids).

I started by giving the back window a few sprays:









I then gave it a few wipes with the cloth, flipping the cloth to the dry side and buffing.

The Blue Lagoon seemed to clean well and leave a streak free finish.









At this point I went round all the windows on the car and they all came up just the same i.e. a good quality finish.

From there I then sealed my windscreen (product not to be named in this review) and then gave the windscreen an other quick clean with Blue Lagoon.

The finish seemed to be just as good as all the other windows, so I put the phone away and went for a drive.

I noticed that in certain lights there was a film on my windscreen, I attempted to clean the glass using the car windscreen wash, however this didn't seem to correct the issue.

I had attempted to take a few pictures of it however none of them captured it at all.

I decided to clean the glass using IPA and start again.

*Price:*
Blue Lagoon is available in two sizes:

250ml = £4.55
500ml = £6.50

Blue Lagoon is available here: http://slickmonkey.co.uk/shop/blue-lagoon-glass-cleaner.

*Would I use this again?:*
Honestly I have to say no....Let me expand.
On glass without coatings this cleaner seems good, however purely based on my experience with the windscreen I wouldn't have confidence that it wouldn't leave a film again. Now this may just be specific to my coating, although I've never had an issue before, or perhaps there was something on my glass which I wasn't aware of. However for me, I would limit this to use around the house, or window without coatings, at which it would excel.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A difficult one to give a verdict on, it smells good, it doesn't break the bank, appears to clean glass well. But I had that issue with the windscreen, which I can't overlook.

*Anything I would change?:*
I would recommend more instructions on the bottle (aimed at the people new to detailing). 
I would also investigate the coating/film issue.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

